# Sailboat Rental on LBI, NJ



## jdrinker (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can charter a sailboat (20' - 40') for the day, weekend, or week on Long Beach Island, NJ (preferably Beach Haven)? If you have a boat but don't normally charter it out, maybe you'd be willing to make a deal with me. I'm fully certified in ASA charter courses, and have sailed all my life. Let me know if you know of a commercial establishment or if you're interested in renting me your boat.


----------



## shuntphl (Jul 13, 2008)

I usually sail in Central/South NJ, but you can take a look at Nelson Sailing Center (nelsonsailingcenter DOT com). I would also take a look at marinasdirectory DOT org for local marinas and sailing clubs.

(Sorry, my status doesn't allow yet to post links)

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheBishop (May 11, 2008)

*Try "Harvey Cedars Marina"*

I used to work at Todt Sailing Center in Spray Beach (formerly Furie Sailing), but it closed a number of years ago and the land is now part of Spray Beach Yacht Club.

I believe Harvey Cedars Marina (in Harvey Cedars, about 8 mi. north of Beach Haven) rents sailboats.

You won't find anything over 20' in Barnegat Bay -- it's mostly 4 feet deep. Harvey Cedars Marina probably has beach cats, sunfish, and small dinghies. If you go over to "the mainland" (say, Toms River), there may be some other possibilities.

Island Surf & Sail rents windsurfers, wakeboards, and kayaks and gives kiteboarding lessong; I don't think they have sailboats, but they might be able to give you more accurate information than I have.
www [dot] islandsurf-sail [dot] com


----------

